# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  كيف تتابع أكثر من حساب فيس بوك فى وقت واحد

## هدوء عاصف

*
كيف تتابع أكثر من حساب فيس بوك فى وقت واحد


قبل أن نتعرف على كيفية فتح أكثر من حساب على الموقع الإجتماعى الفيس بوك ، أريد أن أوضح لماذا لا نستطيع فتح أكثر من حساب فى وقت واحد سواء على الفيس بوك أو إيميل أو أى موقع قمت بتسجيل الدخول  عندما تفتح تبويب جديد بالمتصفح أو نافذه أخرى؟
يكون ذلك بسبب ملفات الكوكيز أو ملفات تعريف الإرتباط ولكن ما هى الكوكيز؟
الكوكيز  Cookies: عبارة عن ملفات نصية صغيرة مشفرة توجد بذاكرة المتصفح ، عند فتح أى موقع على شيكة الإنترنت يقوم الكوكيز بتخزين المعلومات المختلفة عن المستخدم .
على سبيل المثال عند التسجيل فى أى موقع بإستخدام إسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور يقوم المتصفح بإرسال ملف الكوكيز إلى الموقع وتزويده بالمعلومات الخاصة بالمستخدم وكلمة المرور، فعند فتح الموقع مرة أخرى على نفس المتصفح بتبويب جديد أو نافذة جديدة فستجد إسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور نفسها مسجلة بالفعل.

ولكن توجد بعض الطرق التى من خلالها فتح أكثر من حساب أو إيميل فى نفس الوقت وقد ذكرت فى موضوع سابق عن كيفية فتح أكثر من حساب Gmail فى نفس الوقت وسنتعرف الآن على بعض الحيل لفتح أكثر من حساب فيس بوك فى آن واحد.       


يمكن ذلك من خلال فتح أكثر من متصفح أى يمكن تسجيل الدخول أول مرة بإستخدام فايرفوكس ثم التسجيل مرة أخرى بإستخدام جوجل كروم ولكن إذا كان لايوجد على الجهاز غير متصفح واحد أو لاتفضل سوى إستخدام متصفح معين فإتبع هذه الخطوات:




    1. متصفح جوجل كروم Google chrome:

إستخدام التصفح المخفى من خلال جوجل كروم وفى هذه الحالة نقوم أولا بتسجيل الدخول بالحساب الأول من متصفح جوجل كروم بالطريقة المعتادة ثم فتح التصفح الخفى وذلك بالضغط بإستخدام لوحة المفاتيح Ctrl-Shift-n أو بالضغط على Incognito Window ثم تسجيل الدخول بالحساب الآخر .






    2. متصفح فاير فوكس Firefox:

يمكن أيضًا متابعة أكثر من حساب من خلال متصفح فاير فوكس وذلك أيضًا من خلال التصفح السرى  private browsing (يمكن الإطلاع على كيفية التصفح السرى على فايرفوكس).
ولكن توجد أيضًا إضافة "Multifox"  تثبت على المتصفح يمكن تحميلها من هــنا
بعد تثبيت الإضافة قم بعمل Restart للمتصفح ثم قم بالتسجيل فى الفيس بوك أول مرة للمتصفح فاير فوكس بالطريقة المعتادة ثم إختر من قائمة File

File > New Identity Profile



الآن سوف تفتح نافذة جديدة يمكن من خلالها التسجيل مرة أخرى وستلاحظ أعلى المتصفح رقم 2 لأن المتصفح يعتبر الحساب الأول المسجل هو رقم 1 كما بالصورة.


    3. متصفح Internet Explorer

تستطيع تسجيل الدخول بأكثر من حساب أيضًا من خلال إستخدام انترنت اكسبلور وذلك من خلال التسجيل المرة الأولى بالطريقة المعتادة ثم من قائمة File إختر New Session
سوف تفتح نافذة جديدة بملفات كوكيز مختلفة يمكن التسجيل من خلالها بالحساب الجديد.





ان شاء الله تكونوا استفدتوا ... سلموا عالحبايب 
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

يعطيك العافية  :Smile: 

ملاحظة : استخدام الكوكيز قديم و غير آمن (فك شيفرة الكوكيز سهلة و يمكن تجاوزها بتعطيل الجافاسكريبت ^_^) في المواقع الحديثة و تم استبدالها بما يسمى sessions التي تعمل من جانب السيرفر فقط على عكس الكوكيز التي تخزن ملف كوكيز في جهاز الزائر (C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile) و بنفس الوقت ملف على السيرفر ^_^

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> ملاحظة : استخدام الكوكيز قديم و غير آمن (فك شيفرة الكوكيز سهلة و يمكن تجاوزها بتعطيل الجافاسكريبت ^_^) في المواقع الحديثة و تم استبدالها بما يسمى sessions التي تعمل من جانب السيرفر فقط على عكس الكوكيز التي تخزن ملف كوكيز في جهاز الزائر (C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile) و بنفس الوقت ملف على السيرفر ^_^




*الله يعافيك حبيبي ابو الزوز منور وملاحظتك 100% كبير يا عزيزي*

----------

